# Is There A Receiver with....



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

I have the Onkyo705, and the hdmi board is toast, so is the surround processors-(dd/dots/Dolby true hd/days master audio). I am currently looking for another receiver and was wondering if there is any receiver that has about the same stuff as my current one, but XLR outputs, with the internal amplification?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

waculjr.903 said:


> I have the Onkyo705, and the hdmi board is toast, so is the surround processors-(dd/dots/Dolby true hd/days master audio). I am currently looking for another receiver and was wondering if there is any receiver that has about the same stuff as my current one, but XLR outputs, with the internal amplification?


I do not know of any receiver with XLR outputs, just RCAs.


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

I guess you can't have it all like I thought. Either a pre-pro,or a regular receiver.:huh:


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

What I would like is to get a solid pre pro . I definitely want all the hd processing capability. Can you recommend a good solid unit? I do not want to have anymore major issues with my next unit. I know electronics are not bulletproof, but from what I have read is onkyo for instance has issues building up heat from improper ventilation above the HDMI circuitboard


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

waculjr.903 said:


> What I would like is to get a solid pre pro . I definitely want all the hd processing capability. Can you recommend a good solid unit? I do not want to have anymore major issues with my next unit. I know electronics are not bulletproof, but from what I have read is onkyo for instance has issues building up heat from improper ventilation above the HDMI circuitboard


That is true and, indeed, I had the infamous ribbon cable problem with my Integra 80.2. However, Onkyo stepped up and have committed to fixing both of these issues, even out of warrantee. I would not cross them off for that.

I suggest you make a list of essential, desireable and unnecessary features and run through the units in your price range.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Dont some of the Integra pre-pro models have XLR outputs? If I remember right there is also an Onkyo in the lineup that also has them.


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

So would my issues be covered by onkyo out of warranty?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I doubt it given its now 6 years old. Bad HDMI boards is not an Onkyo specific issue, many manufactures have had troubles with them and heat is the number one reason for failure and so is static discharge if you unplug and plug in HDMI cables a lot.. Allowing at least 6" of breathing room above any receiver is a must and do not put other heat generating equipment under them as well that vent through the top.


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> I doubt it given its now 6 years old. Bad HDMI boards is not an Onkyo specific issue, many manufactures have had troubles with them and heat is the number one reason for failure and so is static discharge if you unplug and plug in HDMI cables a lot.. Allowing at least 6" of breathing room above any receiver is a must and do not put other heat generating equipment under them as well that vent through the top.


A question I have is looking at my theater cabinet, on my equipment page, would I be best placing my receiver above my tv as long as I have 6" clearance?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

TVs produce a fair bit of heat also so Im not sure thats the best option either. A fan in the receivers current location would help alot.


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> TVs produce a fair bit of heat also so Im not sure thats the best option either. A fan in the receivers current location would help alot.


. Can you recommend one that is near silent?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This is the one I use here and I cant hear it if its on the middle speed. Its a 3 speed fan. I use a 12v DC wall wart plugged into the switched outlet on the back of the receiver.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Dont some of the Integra pre-pro models have XLR outputs? If I remember right there is also an Onkyo in the lineup that also has them.


Indeed, my post was that there are no *receivers *with XLR outputs. Integra/Onkyo should be on the list.


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Indeed, my post was that there are no receivers with XLR outputs. Integra/Onkyo should be on the list.


What's the real difference between the Onlyo vs. the Integra? I was once told that Integra was Onkyo's top of the line product. I never got the chance to investigate it myself.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Integra's have slightly better components and better tolerances however I highly doubt that it makes any audible difference.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

waculjr.903 said:


> What's the real difference between the Onlyo vs. the Integra? I was once told that Integra was Onkyo's top of the line product. I never got the chance to investigate it myself.


Integra is generally sold through a different distribution line, one supported by custom installers but I doubt there is any other substantive difference except for their warrantees.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

FWIW, the new Marantz pre/pro (AV8801) has been getting some good reviews. It includes a full set of XLR outputs. However, it's significantly more expensive than the roughly equivalent Onkyo PR-SC5509/Integra DHC 80.3.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

waculjr.903 said:


> I have the Onkyo705, and the hdmi board is toast, so is the surround processors-(dd/dots/Dolby true hd/days master audio). I am currently looking for another receiver and was wondering if there is any receiver that has about the same stuff as my current one, but XLR outputs, with the internal amplification?


For abot twenty dollars (or less), you can buy about half a dozen capacitors and you might be able to repair the HDMI board yourself.  I have also seen replacement HDMI boards for these Receivers on ebay for real cheap. I would suggest this route before replacing the whole unit.

Also, I heard Onkyo was offering extended warranties for faulty HDMI, but I am not certain which models are included.




Not sure if this is the right part number, but I see them in abundance
http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-ONKYO-1B2...V_Boards_Parts_Components&hash=item51a9316617
Plenty of boards in this search
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313&_nkw=Onkyo+HDMI&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

waculjr.903 said:


> . Can you recommend one that is near silent?


I use these:

http://www.buyextras.com/cocofanki14q.html

Very quiet.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

hjones4841 said:


> I use these:
> 
> http://www.buyextras.com/cocofanki14q.html
> 
> Very quiet.


Kaspersky reports that URL contains a Trojan.


----------

